
AZ Could Implement Huge Energy Storage Mandate, Aim for 80% Renewables by 2050 - Caveman_Coder
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/16/arizona-implement-huge-energy-storage-mandate-aim-80-renewables-2050/
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

"...the American state of Arizona — a Republican Party stronghold — is poised
to take the lead on energy storage in the country as it tosses up whether to
impose an 80% clean energy target by 2050. The proposed clean energy overhaul,
called the Energy Modernisation Plan, would require an impressive 3GW energy
storage to be installed by 2030, meaning it would overtake California and New
York for the biggest storage mandate in the country."

